# Deer Processing -- Akron Area



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am looking for a local deer processor in the Ravenna/Akron/Kent area and was hoping someone out there knows of one that has a good reputation for processing deer. 

Please help.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i've used larry's deer processing on 14 and my cousin likes b&d in brimfield and theres kisamore's in suffield. i don't know where b&d's at but larry's is on 14 just a lil south of giddings rd at the creek over pass he has a small engraved wooden sign by the road. jeff kisamore is on swartz rd east of 43 past all the s-curves then it the first farm red barn in the back garage facing east pasture just east of garage house kinda close to the rd.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

B&D is on Mogadore rd between rt 18 and rt 261. Haven't used them but have seen the sign.


----------



## Wiggler (May 9, 2006)

Duma Meats. Randolph road in Mogadore. cant go wrong


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

Kirbys meat / KDT meats in stow. They are on the corner of graham rd and fishcreek. Very reasonable price. Also they can do deer sticks/ trail bogolona/ summer sausage ect.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You have Charlanne Farms in Trumbull County that always does a great job processing deer.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well i shot a nice doe yesterday and prossesed it myself. i will say i got allot more meat than normal. this doe about 110. my buck last year was 170. i got more meat from the doe. i asked around and found out that some places only cut what they call consumer meat. (what could be sold as if it was beef) others told me its the speed. more they cut the more they make. im not knocking anyone or company i just find i get more meat and save money. only the 4th one i ever did myself and it took me about 3 hours start to finish labled and packed away


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats good time for a complete process. Mine always seem to take forever. You said the doe weighed 110 dressed? How much wrapped meat do you think you got from it? When I process my own deer I take my time and get every scrap of meat off of it. All the little bits go into the grinder with the burger. Odds and ends of meat are cleaned and jerked. Takes time but gives me a higher percentage of meat per deer than a processor.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

with out the gridings for burger never put this on the scale.. id say 3 and a half hours really.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

sharon time said:


> Kirbys meat / KDT meats in stow. They are on the corner of graham rd and fishcreek. Very reasonable price. Also they can do deer sticks/ trail bogolona/ summer sausage ect.



Anyone else have any experience with this Kirby's Meat place? I'm looking for someplace north of Akron to do just this - trail bologna, summer sausage, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Sargee6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dumas Meats does an excellent job. My boys love the snack sticks and deer jerky.


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using KDT/Kirbie's for the last 12 years and would not go anywhere else. Good group of guys that take care of you do a good job of processing deer. Smoked products are some of the best I've had (except my own of course). Their number is 330.414.0120


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Kirby's does great work. Their smokies and summer sausage are hard to beat.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> i've used larry's deer processing on 14 and my cousin likes b&d in brimfield and theres kisamore's in suffield. i don't know where b&d's at but larry's is on 14 just a lil south of giddings rd at the creek over pass he has a small engraved wooden sign by the road. jeff kisamore is on swartz rd east of 43 past all the s-curves then it the first farm red barn in the back garage facing east pasture just east of garage house kinda close to the rd.


Actually Gary Kisamore does the processing Jeff does the taxidermy


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe too late but Portage Frosted Meats on Beecher(?) in Ravenna has done them for many years. Currently under new ownership so I can't speak for the new owners but the Mullaly's were tops. They still have to be closer to you than the others. Also, not sure where B&D is, they have signs in a hundred front yards in S. Portage county and every sign I see could be their place but not really sure!?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i think b and d may be on 225 just south of 76.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Took my deer to KDT last Weds and they had it done by Friday. The trail bologna and summer sausage is really good. Nice guys.


----------

